# Question about this Fella...



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2006)

I've a friend who tells me that he met a man who's name is *Albert Sargent* who once trained under Ed Parker SR. (among other GM's of other arts), my friend relates to me the things that this fella told him and much of it is way, way too ... far-fetched. i.e. sparred with MA legends as Lee, Norris, Speakman and a host of others.
What really sent my B.S. bells ringing was the claim that the man is a 10th Degree/Dan ... unfortunately I couldn't get exactly what art he was that GM rank in. Surely not Kenpo. Or am I just being ignorant? 
Still giving benefit of the doubt because I was shown pictures of the fella (sans these various MA-legends) and his miscellaneous ribbons and such. 
But something stinks about the story, thinking my friend might've been taken for a ride (fortunately it didn't cost him anything). 
I tried googling the guy as if he is supposed to be that good then surely some site somewhere would've mentioned him. Nope. 

Just wondering if anyone here might've heard of the man way back when ... Mr. Sargent died in 2003... lived in California (presumably southern). 

Lemme know kay?


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 21, 2006)

I talked with MA-Caver's friend who basically told me the same thing about Albert Sargent.  I am wondering, however, if there is a misunderstanding between Albert and this friend.  Was his 10-(level) black belt rank comment actually referring to how many ranks Albert had to get through before becoming a black belt?  Since Albert is not alive any more, we cannot ask him to clarify.  Regarding his comment of training with notable martial artists, it could very well be seminars where he met them or perhaps at tournaments.  <shrug>  Only those other martial artists who know Albert may be able to clear up our questions.

MA-Caver's friend does not know much about any type of martial arts.  I tried to find out what style Albert practiced and he says it is "something"-jujutsu.  Anyway, I was able to obtain a few pictures of Albert Sargent.  

This friend is trying to do research about Albert.  Perhaps with these pictures, some of you may know who he is?  Perhaps there is information about who he is and his background?  What I do know is Albert is deaf (as is evidenced by the body hearing aid).  It looks like Albert is skilled with escrima or arnis.

_There in the background is a picture on the wall (probably of the founder) and some trophies.  I am not sure if any of you are able to identify the founder's picture?  _*Ignore this paragraph.  I forgot to scan this specific picture  so I will be back later.

*In the black and white ones, Albert is the one on the right.  With the colored ones, Albert is wearing the green shirt.

- Ceicei


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 22, 2006)

MA-Caver, how does someone raise the BS flag about someone they know nothing about?

why is this even in the "horror stories" of MT...?  i wished you would have provided more information about the individual.  all we have to go off of is hearsay and Mr. Sargant has already been "put in negative light" because of it.

i have no idea who the guy is.  i really do hope someone can come forward and clear his name.  his training and his rank have been called into question and he's been dead for a couple years?   pretty disrespecting if you ask me.

the thread needs moved or deleted.


----------

